# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Беларускiя патрыёты

## SDS

Сплотим,товарищи, наши пролетарские ряда и скажем нет мелким провокаторам мирового сионисткого заговора,всемерно пытающимся расшатать наше монолитное единство и посеять сомнения в наших поруганных трудовыми одногодичными контрактами затруженных душах!
К станку,товарищи,к плугу и автогену!!!
Ударим ао америнскому мировому кризису мгногократным ростом белорусской передовой  народной производительности труда!!!
Выполним 4-ую пустопорожнюю директиву и приложим всемерные усилия,дабы в телесной сохранности и умственном здравии дожить до       5-ой!!!!!
У-ррр-ааа,товарищи,уррр-ра!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

